# Snapper City



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Snapper City

For the first time in many weeks the weekend weather looks Florida perfect:  Time to head offshore, way offshore, in search of the'hit-and-run' expert, Mangrove Snapper, and the ever so fun to catch Vermilion Snapper.*The Vermilion (Beeliner) is a species of snapper native to the western Atlantic Ocean from North Carolina to Bermuda including the Gulf of Mexico and the Caribbean Sea to Brazil. Vermilions inhabit waters from just over 100 feet to around 980 feet. They are rare deeper than 330 feet. Beeliners can reach a length of 24 inches, but most do not exceed 14 inches. The greatest recorded weight is 7.1 pounds. Vermilion Snapper, when prepared fresh, are extremely good eating. Their claim to fame is that they are often sold for Red Snapper.*Picture Florida perfect weather and hungry snapper.*It's time, way past time, to visit*Snapper City.*As Will does it again our 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll trip begins with a good omen.*To talk about a 'good omen' is to talk about Will's daughter, Madison.*I have had the honor of knowing Will for many years. He is one of the good ones. With a Daddy like Will Madison will grow into a lady to be proud of:As we all know way too well we are facing hard, dangerous, times back home.*No better way to 'get-away' from it all than spending 39 hours with great friends, fantastic food, and plenty of fish:Did someone say plenty of fish?Plenty of 'BIG' fish:Talk about Mangrove Snapper to be proud of:Don't forget the Red Grouper:Looks like the 'endangered' Red Snapper are hungry also:  Oh No!Talk about variety:'Catch' you in June:   Talk about hungry snapper; talk about*'Snapper City!'  Did someone say hungry?* Tammy, you are the best!One last Grouper...Terrible for our fishery, but excellent on the table:On my last deer hunting trip to Maine I stopped at a fishmarket in Portland. The only fish I recognized was Porgy:  Looks like we are not the only ones looking for a snapper dinner:  Now that Porgy is worthy of a picture:  Talk about being 'worthy'!    Really BIG Vermilion Snapper will put a BIG smile on anyone's face:Welcome to, 'Snapper City'!*By our standards the fishing was a little slower than we would have liked to have seen.*But we ended up with a nice catch enjoyed by old and new fiends, fantastic food, and Florida Perfect Weather.Back at the dock.We will never forget:Thank you Captain Bryon for leading us to, 'Snapper City'!"If you're too busy to go fishing you're just too buy"
Now where have we heard that before:

Catch the video of our trip:







 **


----------

